# Engine Pinging on '03 Maxima SE



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

For the past month or so, my '03 Maxima with a bit over 40K miles on it has started pinging under acceleration. I took it to the dealership and was told that it was bad gas. So, I have be to more gas stations than I can count trying to find one that will cure the engine ping but to no avail. I have even tried using 94 Octane which I can only get by traveling on the New Jersey Turnpike. Although it does make the car run a bit better at highway speeds, for stop and go traffic, the pinging is still there. Is there anything else I can do outside of going back to the dealership to try and correct this?? I am using 93 octane now have gone to all of my recommended service intervals. I know that adjusting the timing can help. Is this something I can do myself?? Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Roddie


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Possibly a faulty knock sensor is the cause.... could your timing be up too high? See if the dealership will retard it 1 or 2 degs to see if that helps, but that should only be a last resort.


----------

